

Ask HN: Productivity tools for windows 8? - chintan39

What are the must have productivity tools for Windows or Window 8?
======
vijucat
Windows 8.1 has an inbuilt Alarms app which includes countdown timers that you
can use for keeping track of time in general (Pomodoro technique etc;). Here's
how it looks like :
[http://i.imgur.com/cz0tg6Z.png](http://i.imgur.com/cz0tg6Z.png)

Non-Windows 8 specific : Eclipse has a full-screen plugin that I use to be
free from distraction when working with code.

There's an Autohotkey script for making any window full-screen + borderless,
too. It's great for focusing on one task :

[http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/78903-yabt-yet-
another...](http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/78903-yabt-yet-another-
borderless-window-toggle/)

Autohotkey can automate various other things like having keyboard shortcuts
for Volume levels, opening applications, turning off Caps Lock, etc;

------
mbrownnyc
I use console2 (make sure you grab the 64-bit version) + an autohotkey script
to provide a "quake-like" console drop down... in which I use...

Powershell is extremely awesome; it's basically a c# console.

and...

Chocolatey and/or OneGet, Boxstarter, and myget.

Notepad++ <i>and</i> Notepad2. I use both, notepad++ for complex replacement
tasks, notepad2 as my simple editor.

Puretext which strips formatting from text when pasting.

nimbletext.

See: [http://mbrownnyc.wordpress.com/misc/my-
toolchain/](http://mbrownnyc.wordpress.com/misc/my-toolchain/)

Not sure if this is what you mean by "productivity tools," but these things
greatly increase my productivity and reduce the time it takes for me to
complete tasks.

~~~
mdpm
conemu provides the drop down natively too :)

------
danelectro
For me, it's a superior multiboot arrangement so I can choose other Windows or
Linux versions painlessly without hesitation to take advantage of inherent
productivity differences whenever I want.

------
mdpm
preme, listary, cmder/conemu. that's a good start.

